# Batteries in Self-contained, non-replaceable lights (ie Lumina 650, Taz 800-1200 etc)



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

As we all know, Lithium Ion batteries have a very finite life, "X amount of cycles" and even lose their ability to hold charge without being used (aging). Most of us probably have an old laptop that can't be unplugged for longer than a few mins vs 3hrs when we first bought it. This is a real concern for any of these self-contained bike lights in the long term.

I recently scored a Light in Motion Taz 1200 on chainlove to replace/upgrade my older lights but it got me wondering if I really need to retire them. They're a couple older NiteRiders Lumia 650s I bought back in August 2012 and they just don't seem to hold a charge quite as long as they used to. It's only a matter of time before the batteries in them give up the ghost. 

Has anyone broken these open and found batteries on ebay or something that could work to bring them back to life? I suppose this will eventually become a concern with the Taz as well. :skep:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Search over in the DIY lights forum. There have been a few battery replacement threads and also LED upgrades.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's the battery: LUMINA BATTERY - SKU 6588 - Batteries

Here's the replacement procedure: Lumina Series Battery Replacement - YouTube

Google is your friend...


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Flamingtaco. 

I did do a search in the 'DIY Lights' subforum but didn't find much, at least regarding these lumias which is why I made a thread. 

Silly of me to not check with NiteRider themselves if they sold replacement batteries. I would think a replacement battery directly from NiteRider would be outrageous, like cost as much as the light itself, but it looks like they're at least being somewhat reasonable at $25. Makes me wonder though if a cheaper/better battery can be found by a 3rd party. But this will do.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

May not always be the battery based on this thread - NiteRider Lumina 650 Problem?

****


----------

